# Free & Easy Watermarking Program?



## sexxxy

Hello everyone im looking to find a free watermarking tool instead of photoshoping all of my pictures. I googled a few but all of them are trials. If you know of any please show me! thanks in advance <3


----------



## dxqcanada

Have you googled for "watermark freeware" ?

I did find one: uMark Lite


----------



## stsinner

Or you can just create an action in Photoshop.


----------



## PatrickHMS

You can watermark with picasa 3, which is free software.


----------



## KmH

You can get a nice free watermarking and more application at:

www.faststone.org Download the FastStone Photo Resizer and it has a nice watermarking function.


----------



## table1349

Just in case the OP is running a GOOD Operating System.:mrgreen: :lmao: 
copyrightInserter


----------



## Jesse1

For add watermark to image i usually use VidLogo.It's really good prog.Try.


----------

